# 40hp same block as 50 or 60hp?



## fish2keel (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a 1989 evinrude 40hp tiller electric start. Its in the shop right now getting a tune up and so while its theres I thought about adding bigger carbs and reeds. I was wondering if the 40hp 1989 block is the same as a 50 or 60hp or both. 

For instance can If it is can i exchange the carbs and reeds in one and get some more horsepower? 

Thanks guys!

F2k


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, the 40hp block had lower porting and idled like a watch and had tons of bottom end torque. Also believe the cylinder head was different. Reeds were probably the same for that family of engines. You may benefit a little from larger carbs anyway.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 26, 2011)

So no more horsepower out of this engine? It says it has a commerical gearcase.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2011)

You have an extrremely tough engine with great running qualities. Take care of the engine with OEM two stroke oils and good gasoline, run it with common sense, keep it serviced properly, and that engine will provide you with years of fishing and cruising. You can probably do more as far as increasing performance by adding a jack plate and a good propeller.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah ive been looking for a good propeller. Some are saying a 19 pitch or a 17 pitch. Someone said that a pirhana 4 blade prop would really get it moving. Any thoughts?


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering what if any trim/tilt unit are you guys running on your outboard that are aftermarket? Im looking for one but I dont want to put the cmc130 on it. I was looking at a panther but didnt know if anyone had any other or if anyone have any opinions on a unit. My outboard is a tiller i just want to be able to run it shallow without having to pull it up and put it on its holder 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 30, 2011)

I've always thought the 40hp and 50hp was the same. I know the newer motorrs were but I'm niot sure about the 89 model. Some of the older models run a diffrent piston then the newer ones. If you want tilt and trim you should be able to buy a original johnson/evinrude tilt trim motor and remove your tilt assist cylinder and install the tilt and trim then wire up a set of relays.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2011)

If the piranha is the composite prop that I am thinking of then you will probably lose speed with it. That and the fact that they do not have a shock absorbing hub in them are two reasons to stay away. 
Have heard a few good things about proptech propellers but to tell you the truth the original SST props from OMC were pretty darned fast. 
As has been mentioned, look for a complete trim unit plus wiring harness from a donor motor and install it. The CMC is always a good alternative as well.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 30, 2011)

Lil rude do you have a thread or anything with refrence to the trim and tilt in the place of the hydrallic assist? 

Also pappy Ive been looking for a donor motor there few and far between actually. Do you think that the replacement motor will work like lil rude said?

Pappy so I should just stick to the original prop? Thats fine with me since I have two


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2011)

Sure it will. The nice thing about that is that he donor motor can be blown up and you can still just hook up power and ground and run the trim through either a pan switch if there is one or a control box switch and verify operation before you purchase. Always look at the caps on the rams and check for leaks. No big deal if there is a small leak as there are kits available but you want to try and avoid the extra work if possible.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 2, 2011)

I was alittle confused by your post pappy. Its hard finding a donor motor thats similar to mine thats blown around central florida. Unless you know of one and if so id be interested in getting it. 

If I cant find a donor id be more than willing to just get a omc trim motor off ebay or something and run that. I wish I could find someone thats done this before but ive had no luck.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2011)

Since you want to run shallow, am assuming you are fishing the Indian River. Probably the best bet for you is an aftermarket jack plate/trim system. I know nothing about the one you have mentioned. Have heard of no issues with the CMC one.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 4, 2011)

If I remember right any 40-50hp from 89 up should be the same thing. 89 was the year they changed up the mid sections. 81-up are the same powerheads. The only difrences are in the heads but I think that's because the newer motors heads hold the belly pans on diffrent then the older ones. carbs changed in 94 to the flat tops style. I think the 60hp motors where rated at the powerhead and the 40hp-50hp are rated at the prop. Ebay doesn't have tilt and trims for the 40-50hp very often. They've got alot for the 60's up but they won't fit. If you don't run salt water and shallows your goal you might look into a outboard jet pump, but that depends on where your running and what you want to use the boat for.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 7, 2011)

hey guys! Sorry for taking so long to post!

Pappy, I was looking at aftermarkets. I like the panther right now since it doenst weigh much and is rated to a 50hp. I dont really want a cnc130 since it needs more than the jackplate since the motor turn tightens. Plus it weighs a good bit. 

Blue rude, I should have said that I dont run in salt water and only fresh water so no indian river for me! I fish/hunt floridas lakes and hunt in the mississippi delta in the timber. I looked at jets but prefer a prop. If you saw where I run sometimes you would see why very fast! Any more thoughts on where to get a motor for the trim and tilt other than ebay and a donor motor? 

Also if I read it right I can use the carbs from 89-94 40-60hp? Just trying to figure everything out but that info helped alot! 

Im in central florida with the boat but travel up to mississippi where im from and fish and hunt there some of the year.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 8, 2011)

I was sayin the 94 and up are flat tops but any of them will work as long as they're the primer style and not the ones that have the choke flaps built into them. The 94-up seem to run a little better to me.
Don't know about the tilt trim, I've been looking for one for a project for a couple of months now.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2011)

There is a complete 50hp in Jax Craigslist for 250 right now with trim that needs repair. Powerhead running.


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 8, 2011)

pappy can u shoot me a pm with the link?


----------

